# Beginner MTB, a few choices.



## chrisuren (3 Mar 2015)

As the title says, I'm looking to get a Mountain bike without spending a fortune (£350 is pretty much the ceiling) and have stumbled across a few bikes..

- Carerra Venegance MTB - £300 (With £20 off for ordering online) from Halfrauds (I would get them to build it for me then probably take it to an independent store too check over it)

or

-Marin Mandrone Trail HT mountain bike - £300 - Unwanted gift from someone on Gumtree. 

What would you guys recommended for the best 'entry level' mountain bike?


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2015)

decathlons rockrider are good value for money
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-520-mountain-bike-id_8293188.html


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2015)

roadrash said:


> decathlons rockrider are good value for money
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-520-mountain-bike-id_8293188.html



The Decathlon is good spec for the money.

Worth looking for a clearance/last year's model bike, although the better value there is higher up the price scale.

This Bianchi from Evans is a bit unusual.

The spec is also good for the money, but no better than the Decathlon.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/kuma-273-2014-mountain-bike-ec105687#features


----------



## gelfy666 (6 Mar 2015)

I've had a Rockrider.... Great bike, loved it.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (8 Mar 2015)

With that sort of budget, you may get a better bike if you buy secondhand, or as Pale Rider said, a clearance model from last years range, if you can find any left! Good luck with the search...


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Mar 2015)

£375 http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/b...17inch-frame-first-to-see-will-buy/1103256067


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2015)

Calibre two two from GoOutdoors. . Seriously.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2015)

Listen to everyone else and then do what @Cubist suggests.

Unless you know second hand bikes, and unless you can smell a stolen one, don't go secondhand.


----------



## Custom24 (10 Mar 2015)

Cubist said:


> Calibre two two from GoOutdoors. . Seriously.


That does look great for the money.


----------



## sheffgirl (5 Apr 2015)

I had a Rockrider, served me well for 3000 miles, until I got knocked off it and it was damaged beyond repair. 
I did find it a little twitchy for my liking on the rougher stuff (Langsett).


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Calibre two two from GoOutdoors. . Seriously.



have you ridden one?


----------



## Cubist (5 Apr 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> have you ridden one?


No, but they are excellent value in terms of components, with stuff that does what it's supposed to, on a generic entry level frame. It ain't gonna win races, but neither will it be a lumpen wannabe. What Mountain Bike rate it very highly.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> No, but they are excellent value in terms of components, with stuff that does what it's supposed to, on a generic entry level frame. It ain't gonna win races, but neither will it be a lumpen wannabe. What Mountain Bike rate it very highly.


Was that the one that had the zombie apocalypse video?


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Was that the one that had the zombie apocalypse video?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnm7gZRToqY


----------

